# 18 and Embaressed about IBS



## SomeoneWithIBS (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm 18 and im kinda embarressed for people to find out about my IBS. 3 of my friends know and of course my parents. But im really worried something will happen at college or when im with friends. If I have an accident in front of my friends or classmates, even if im wearing a pull up or pad, I would be mortified.  Luckily this hasn't happened yet

Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi

You need to snap out of that mental thinking pattern. If not this will only add up your anxiety and in turn will make your sympthoms worse.


----------

